# Bệnh dị ứng thời tiết khi trời trở lạnh, vấn đề nguy hiểm mẹ cần quan tâm



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (19/12/18)

Thời tiết thay đổi khiến nhiệt độ giảm mạnh điều này rất dễ gây ra các bệnh về dị ứng thời tiết nguy hiểm cho cả người lớn và trẻ nhỏ.





​
Dị ứng thời tiết đa số xảy ra ở những đối tượng có cơ địa dị ứng với sự thay đổi của thời tiết ở nhiệt độ thấp. Bên cạnh đó, người bệnh còn có thể mắc phải do di truyền, do cơ thể mắc một số virus hoặc do liên quan đến một vài bệnh lý khác.

*-Bệnh dị ứng thời tiết là gì?*
Dị ứng thời tiết là dạng dị ứng xảy ra vào khoảng thời gian chuyển mùa, từ thời tiết lạnh sang nóng hoặc nóng sang lạnh.

Khi cơ thể bị dị ứng với thời tiết cơ thể sẽ sản sinh ra một loại chất liên quan đến hệ miễn dịch gây ứ động độc tố, lúc này bé sẽ có các triệu chứng như sau:

+Trẻ sẽ bị nổi phát ban với các mẫn đỏ và ngứa khi tiếp xúc đột ngột với nhiệt độ nóng hoặc lạnh thất thường, đặc biệt là da ở vùng bàn tay, chân, mặt. Đó là những nơi dễ bị nổi mẫn nhất, lúc này người bệnh sẽ cảm thấy ngứa ngáy, khó chịu.

+Da bị sưng sộp hay tẩy đỏ.

+Các nốt dị ứng thường mẩn đỏ và xuất hiện vảy ở đầu, mẫn đỏ thường mọc ở khu vực mặt, đầu gối và khủy tay.

+Nổi mề đay cấp tính, đây là triệu chứng nguy hiểm, khiến người bị bệnh khó thở, tụt huyết áp nhanh và đột ngột, dị ứng trên khắp cơ thể.





​
Nặng hơn thì người bệnh có thể gây phù nề họng, nhịp tim nhanh, đau quặn bụng, nôn, tiêu chảy, phù não cấp tính, khó thở cấp tính…

*-Dị ứng thời tiết có thể ảnh hưởng đến tính mạng*
Đa số mọi người khi nhắc đến dị ứng đều chỉ nghỉ đến một căn bệnh nhẹ, chứ không phải là một bệnh gây nguy hiểm.

Quả thật nếu biết cách xử lý và giữ ấm kịp thời thì bệnh dị ứng thời tiết sẽ không gây nguy hiểm, nhưng nhiều trường hợp do không nhanh chóng giải quyết nên đã dẫn đến những hậu quả nghiêm trọng.

Ở giai đoạn nặng, dị ứng thời tiết có thể dẫn đến phù nề họng, ảnh hưởng đến đường hô hấp gây khó thở. Nếu không được làm ấm ngay cở thể bị nhiễm lạnh quá mức gây nguy hiểm.

*-Cách điều trị dị ứng thời tiết*
Tùy vào mức độc của bệnh dị ứng thời tiết mà các bác sĩ chỉ định điều trị bằng các loại thuốc kháng sinh.

*-Cách phòng ngừa dị ứng thời tiết*
Để tránh dị ứng thời tiết và những hậu quả mà bệnh mang lại thì các mẹ cần có những cách phòng tránh cho trẻ như sau:

+Cho trẻ ăn nhiều rau xanh và bổ sung thêm nước ép trái cây giàu vitamin C giúp cải thiện hệ thống miễn dịch.

+Uống đầy đủ nước mỗi ngày.

+Giữ nhiệt độ cơ thể ổn định, tránh việc thay đổi nhiệt độ đột ngột hoặc liên tục.

+Nếu ngồi máy lạnh cần điều chỉnh nhiệt độ chênh lệch 1-2 độ so với nhiệt độ bên ngoài.

+Luôn giữ ấm cơ thể khi trời chuyển lạnh, nhất là các bộ phận như cổ, tai, tay…





​
+Khi trời mưa cần che chắn bé cẩn thận để không bị ngấm mưa.

+Sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để giữ ấm cơ thể là một biện pháp hữu hiệu, vừa giúp giữ ấm vừa giúp phòng chóng các bệnh về đường hô hấp và xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại.

+Khi cơ thể có triệu chứng lạ cần đưa ngay đến bệnh viện để kiểm tra và điều trị kịp thời.

Trên thực tế không chỉ mùa đông mới xảy ra dị ứng, vào những ngày nóng nhiệt độ ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể làm bệnh dị ứng thời tiết càng nặng hơn, mẹ cần có những biện pháp để bảo vệ sức khỏe của bé yêu và chính bản thân mình.

Để cập nhật thêm kiến thực về việc nuôi dạy con và những vấn đề sức khỏe các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------



## bottamnhanhung (16/1/19)

Nếu trẻ bị dị ứng thời tiết tùy theo triệu chứng ngoài da trên cơ thể bé, Nếu là mẩn đỏ, dị ứng khắp người hay chỉ một vài vị trí như mặt, cổ. Đối phó với trường hợp này mẹ nên cho bé ở trong phòng và cân bằng nhiệt độ môi trường trước kia rồi thay đổi dần dần để da bé thích ứng


----------

